# Presta air chuck



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Need a presta chuck for a standard air compressor hose fitting. Not finding one, thoughts?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

presta cycle, evt, park tool, air bob. make one


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

ya, I took a tire inflator..
Sears.com
took unscrewed the hose and got one of these.... 
Amazon.com: Avenir Universal Head Bicycle Replacement Floor Pump Hose: Sports & Outdoors

triggered and has a gauge...
I actually took off the end and put a regular 1/4 inch air line quick release in line so I can just snap a Presta or Shredder head on ... but it's kinda clunky.. works great for inflating tubeless thou!!


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

thomllama said:


> got one of these....
> Amazon.com: Avenir Universal Head Bicycle Replacement Floor Pump Hose: Sports & Outdoors,,,!


I used that head but with the Harborfrieght inflator. That head will do both shraeder or presta at the same time so good to go with car tires too. Most prefer the pistol grip trigger


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ratt said:


> I used that head but with the Harborfrieght inflator. That head will do both shraeder or presta at the same time so good to go with car tires too. Most prefer the pistol grip trigger


Yay, tried the harbor freight and a prestaflator which is the same as the pistol grip. The harbor freight one just broke in no time and the pistol I broke the gauge like 3 times ... the slide gauge is much more rugged for the garage!


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Mine is 4yrs old and doing ok but ya the dial face on the inside is bent with no visible damage to the outside. Could have been a roommate, they can be dorks sometimes.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't need a $150.00 inflator, just the chuck. Does not look like the presta cycle is a standard hose size.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

leeboh said:


> Don't need a $150.00 inflator, just the chuck. Does not look like the presta cycle is a standard hose size.


look on AMAZON, do a google search.. there are tons of diff heads... Topeak, Black Burn Adesso, all sorts...

example...

Amazon.com: bicycle pump head


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Don't need a $150.00 inflator, just the chuck. Does not look like the presta cycle is a standard hose size.


Are you just looking for a plain ol' silca chuck?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a silca head, does not thread into the blower handle. Maybe yall not getting my drift. Standard garage shop air compressor hose have a quick release fitting. Snaps in and out. Every car shop has a fitting that fills up schrader valves. I need a quick connect with a presta valve end. Clearer?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

leeboh said:


> I have a silca head, does not thread into the blower handle. Maybe yall not getting my drift. Standard garage shop air compressor hose have a quick release fitting. Snaps in and out. Every car shop has a fitting that fills up schrader valves. I need a quick connect with a presta valve end. Clearer?


Presta inflators don't work like schrader inflators.. You need more than just the chuck to fill tubes. With a presta inflator you need some sort of trigger to regulate airflow...if you just put a presta chuck in the end of an air hose air will rush out constantly without control.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

ya,.. you're gunna have to build it... ...

you can get a head, thread it onto a air line quick release and off ya go..

you WILL want a trigger of some sort sa a bike tire won't handle the high pressure of air from a compressor without some control.. you'll blow it up. a regular air blower will work OK but having a gauge is a big help.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you just use a presta to shrader adapter to use an air compressor?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

hankscorpio said:


> Can you just use a presta to shrader adapter to use an air compressor?


Yep. And they usually don't cost much more than $1.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

so why go through this whole mess of finding a presta chuck?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

hankscorpio said:


> Can you just use a presta to shrader adapter to use an air compressor?


yup. but sometimes they are a pain depending on the stem manufacturer.. I've had a few that I just can't get the presto valve to sit right so the Shrader head would push down enough to get a good air flow. plus they are jus a pain.. unscrew the presto valve, screw on the adaptor, inflate, unscrew the adaptor, screw in the presto valve... loose the adaptor when it rolls under something in the garage,.. spend hours digging around for it.. 
drive to the local shop get another...... LOLOLOL :yikes:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

hankscorpio said:


> so why go through this whole mess of finding a presta chuck?


Maybe OP wants a presta chuck...


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, so need air type regulator, makes sense. Unless I just set the max air output on the compressor to X psi.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is mine. Got a prestafaltor head and just added it to existing air tools I had. Works perfectly. I have no idea why I waited so long. For tubeless...there is no substitute for air volume/pressure!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> Here is mine. Got a prestafaltor head and just added it to existing air tools I had. Works perfectly. I have no idea why I waited so long. For tubeless...there is no substitute for air volume/pressure!


ya, that's nice, I hated to old Prestaflator heads that didn't have the 90 degree bend, can't tell ya how many times I waste a knuckle on the spokes from that, that new one looks MUCH better!!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Me too...many dinged knuckles when I worked in the shop from our straight presta gun.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

to get a silca head onto a blow gun or whatever you need to chop the barb off the end and tap it with a 1/8npt tap. this will let you thread in plumbing fittings and what not


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

whoa


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

hankscorpio said:


> whoa


This tip works ok, but only with certain schrader chucks. Some different designs don't work well.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

I did all the home built presta chucks and ended up getting a good deal on the park one. It works great and also has the schrader so it works on cars, mowers and lots of other stuff. I wish I would not not have wasted all the money on the home built stuff now.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

dlennard said:


> I did all the home built presta chucks and ended up getting a good deal on the park one. It works great and also has the schrader so it works on cars, mowers and lots of other stuff. I wish I would not not have wasted all the money on the home built stuff now.


umm at well over 100 and a 1/4 bucks for that thing.. I can build like 5 more.. it is nice though!


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

thomllama said:


> umm at well over 100 and a 1/4 bucks for that thing.. I can build like 5 more.. it is nice though!


The key word was "good deal". I ended up finding one for $80. It does work better than all the other stuff I made.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So had a prestaflator chuck but the end of the blow gun was too large, home depot sells a kit that has a smaller blow gun+ threaded adapter to fit, win!


----------

